# Jersey girl who recently FELL in love with makeup



## nycaramelle (Aug 11, 2005)

Im addicted! Ive been using mac for years but just basics, my skin is sensitive so I dont use a lot of makeup daily....the best thing now is that I really play with colors and I love the different looks I casn achieve.
 Im currently transitioning careers and a career is make up artistry is something Im seriously considering. I've invested hundreds of $ in mac this yr so I need to turn the addiction profitable so I can support it.lol.
 Im 22 and I recently moved to the heights of jersey city from upper manhattan, work in manhattan use NW45 in mac and precriptves foundation in fresh tea.


----------



## Janice (Aug 11, 2005)

Welcome nycaramelle. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Please let one of the staff know if you need any assistance.


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 11, 2005)

welcome to specktra!!!!!!!!


----------



## sassy*girl (Aug 12, 2005)

welcome! i hope you enjoy it here


----------



## Shawna (Aug 12, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra


----------



## user2 (Aug 12, 2005)

Hi nycaramelle and welcome to Specktra!

Have fun here!


----------



## xtina420 (Aug 12, 2005)

Welcome...have fun


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Aug 12, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra.


----------



## singinmys0ng (Aug 12, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra! Glad you joined us!


----------



## mac_obsession (Aug 13, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra Nycaramelle!! I only live about 30 minutes from you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope you enjoy our forums, they're wonderful!!


----------



## nycaramelle (Aug 15, 2005)

*Thanks!*

Thanks so much for welcoming me


----------



## user4 (Aug 15, 2005)

WELCOME... HOPE YOU HAVE FUN


----------

